# What's your dream car?



## Deleted41916 (Feb 6, 2016)

If you could have any car ever created, which would it be? And why?

Personally, I would take a G63 AMG. I love the styling, sound, and heritage. 

Hopefully, they do not modify the design of the G to please some hipster in Los Angeles like they did with the new Land Cruiser 200, Q7, LX 570, and others.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

A hemi 'cuda.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Something like this 1938 Willys Coupe with a small block Chevy V8 stuffed under the hood.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Corday said:


> Something like this 1938 Willys Coupe with a small block Chevy V8 stuffed under the hood.


When I was a youngster, my dad would take me to the local track (Columbus Motor Speedway) and I really enjoyed watching all the old Willys getting smashed up.......:facepalm:. 

When I got into construction my boss had a late model.......I think it was a 70 Chevelle. His driver wrapped it around a concrete light-pole base in the infield........all he did was laugh......:ermm:

New model cars?? Camaro Z28 or a Dodge Challenger......the new Challenger looks alot like the '70 Cuda.......:thumb:

Older car?? '56 Pontiac Safari or Chevy Nomad......2 door wagon with lots of chrome.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Pantera or shelby GT500


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?newwi....0....0...1ac.1.64.img..0.24.1033.niK19ciNO5YBugatti Veyron, Rembrandt Edition


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine is a showroon condition Dark Blue 1976 Chevy C10, with a 350cid 2 brl carb and a 5 speed manual trans with 273 gears in the rear and front diffs, both being posie type, with LT 235/75.R 15 General tires on it blue interior rubber floot mat standard cab 8 foot bed
I had one my dad said I could have when I got my license and I drpve that thing till I had to sell it due to corrosion, in 92 after getting stationed in Norfolk in 81, there was only 1 thing that would stop that old thing, an empty fuel tank


----------

